# Show/Pet x Show/Pet



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Just some cute keepers from my latest litter  They are such huge improvements in type and size! I'm really excited about how rich that chocolate buck is too.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

how cute  I like the one on the far left the best


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

He is the worst of the four actually :lol: But he was the only merle and still pretty decent so he's sticking around for now.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

well I don't show mice and I like merles more than solids lol so that is why he is my fav :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm with blackCat. He's cute.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

If he were a self I'd cull him. But I need him for backup just in case I don't get any merles from breeding his siblings together. I do love his markings though :mrgreen:


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

They're adorable. I don't suppose you would be willing to part with a chocolate pup or two...? I'd be happy to pay for em.


----------

